# Smev Hobb - One of the burners appears faulty



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

We put the gas on in the van for the first time today and one of the burners on the hobb lights, then when you take your hand off the control knob it goes out.

Is this a common fault and is it easily remedied (I presume its something to do with a valve in either the button or at the burner itself?)

Any help appreciated.

CHEERS


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

You have to leave it alight with your hand pushing in the control knob for a few seconds - it has a flame-failure device in all of the burners which cuts off the gas if the device has not heated up enough. It is important also to check that (a) the lid is fully up - there is a cut-off linked to that in mahy vans including our Kontiki, and also of course, (b) that you have plenty of gas! 

Do the other burners stay alight OK once they are burning? If so the gas supply is probably OK and it may simply be because you have taken your hand off the knob a little too quickly.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Penquin said:


> You have to leave it alight with your hand pushing in the control knob for a few seconds - it has a flame-failure device in all of the burners which cuts off the gas if the device has not heated up enough. It is important also to check that (a) the lid is fully up - there is a cut-off linked to that in mahy vans including our Kontiki, and also of course, (b) that you have plenty of gas!
> 
> Do the other burners stay alight OK once they are burning? If so the gas supply is probably OK and it may simply be because you have taken your hand off the knob a little too quickly.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Hi,

They all stay alight apart from the one mentioned. I also tried keeping it burning by holding it in for a few minutes. It still went out when I removed the pressure off the Control Knob.

Cheers


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Sounds like it could be the thermocouple device failed , try holding the gas button after the ring as lit for 20 seconds , if the flames goes out then look at replacing the thermocouple

Mark


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

CLS said:


> Sounds like it could be the thermocouple device failed , try holding the gas button after the ring as lit for 20 seconds , if the flames goes out then look at replacing the thermocouple
> 
> Mark


Hi Mark,

Am I right in thinking that is the slim, pointy peace of metal that stays in the flame of the burner?

If so are they a pain to replace?

CHEERS


----------



## gm6vxb (Nov 3, 2007)

Sounds like the flame detection therocouple has either failed or is not inputing the correct voltage. 
If you can see under the hob, have a look for what looks like a thin copper wire. At the gas valve end it may be connected with what looks like a 'lucas' electrical connector.
Check this is tight onto the valve.
Had problems with a SMEV hob and all it turned out to be was this connection being a bit loose.
Hopefully this is all that is wrong, if not then it could be a new thermocouple.

Martin.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi both,

Given that you are still quite new to motorhoming and have encountered the inevitable few technical problems, you might consider investing in a copy of the Haynes MH manual by John Wickersham. In it he deals with many of the things you have been enquiring about including the issue of termo-couple fail-safe devices.
It is available from a few places, but here is one online supplier so you can see what I am talking about.

<Haynes Manual - Bookshop>


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks given to all of the above for your help. Appreciated - I am going to take a look at it a bit later this morning.

With regards to the manual mentioned above - I saw this at the NEC show last week and did intend to pick up a copy but at the time I was "fully loaded up with goodies" and forgot to go back.

CHEERS


----------



## Alemo (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi Ian n Suzy,

I have had this problem. If you can get to the underside of the hob there should be a wire coming from the said burner to the underside of the knob.

This is attached to the knob underside with a spade terminal.

Pull the female off the male and clean both then refit.

Now try the burner again.

Hopefully make the tea.

Alec


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

Is there an easy way to get to "The Gubbins" of the system as I can't see any easy way under the hobb.

It is a series 400 (I think).


CHEERS


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

The fixing screws may be hidden under the little rubber buffers that stop the lid from rattling in the closed position.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

pippin said:


> The fixing screws may be hidden under the little rubber buffers that stop the lid from rattling in the closed position.


Hello,

I have just been out and checked and the rubber feet are attached to the lid. Thanks anyway.

CHEERS


----------

